

My Poem to Twitter - twog
http://tonigemayel.com/index.php/posts/my-poem-to-twitter

======
jstanley
Interesting idea, but this is a bad poem. The (lack of) rhythm makes it really
hard to read.

~~~
twog
This gave me a good chuckle. Im definitely not an expert poet, I just
attempted to rhythm the last words of every sentence.

------
twog
For the last few months I have been trying to get an inactive username from
Twitter with no luck.

Today I decided to try something a little bit more creative, so I wrote
twitter a poem hoping to get their attention

